# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.32.00. Repair Huawei Security Area & more!

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.32.00. Repair Huawei Security Area & more!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.32.00 and
Sigma firmware v1.34 are out!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Dear professionals!
We're really excited to give you another yet not the last outstanding Sigma update!
With this release you get a chance to really dig into that Huawei smartphone servicing
with repair security area and enable firmware downgrading features!  *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. High-end options added for *Huawei Android smartphones*: *♦ Repair security area:* Lets you fix corrupted security area of the phone. *♦ Enable firmware downgrading:* This option is disabled by the manufacturer by default.
Sigma, on contrary, unlocks it and lets you flash any firmware you want on the phone
- from lowest to highest versions.
For some devices it is possible to perform сross-model flashing.  Supported models: ♦ U8951 Ascend G510 / Orange Daytona
♦ U8860 / Honor
♦ U8833 / Ascend Y300
♦ U8825D / Ascend G330D
♦ U8825
♦ U8815 / Ascend G300
♦ U8800
♦ U8730 / Buddy / Unite Q / T-Mobile myTouch Q
♦ U8680 / T-Mobile Ascend G312 / Phoenix / T-Mobile myTouch
♦ U8666 / Ascend Y201
♦ U8666-51
♦ U8655 / Ascend Y200 / SFR StarTrail II
♦ U8652 / Fusion
♦ U8651 / Astro / T-mobile Prism
♦ U8650 / Sonic / Turkcell T20
♦ U8180 / Orange Stockholm / T-Mobile Rapport / Ideos X1 / Gaga / SFR STARSHINE
♦ U8160 / Vodafone 858 Smart / Orange Stockholm
♦ U8150 / Ideos / T-Mobile Comet
♦ U8110 / T-Mobile Pulse Mini / Pulse Mini / Selina / Ivy  Step by step manual on how to use these new features
can be found in the help section of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  2. Fast *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* database updated with: ♦ Motorola XT320 - 2 new firmware versions ♦ ZTE B970: BOOST_AU_P752A20V1.0.0B02 ♦ ZTE Skate: GB_O2_P743TV1.0.0B02 ♦ ZTE Open:
- B2G_P752D04V1.1.0B04_TME
- B2G_P752D04V1.1.0B13_MOVISTAR
- US_DEV_FFOS_V1.1.0B04_UNFUS
- EU_DEV_FFOS_V1.1.0B04_UNFUS   *MTK Platform Update:*  ♦ Blu Diva X, T362T (MT625A) ♦ Zonda Zm30 (MT6252) ♦ BLU Tattoo S Q192 (MT6250)   *Flash File Area Update:*  *38 Gb* of flash files for Huawei smartphones
and repair files uploaded to flash file area at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

